
Twitter's twists and turns _ can it keep flying? - jrs235
http://www.ivpressonline.com/news/tech/twitter-s-twists-and-turns-can-it-keep-flying/article_b0d3b094-3d9b-5519-ab2a-ecde5360a673.html
======
dvhh
Curious the omission about how twitter should deal with spam

